# Deep compaction remedy?



## MMoore (Aug 8, 2018)

Hi guys,

Struggling with soil drainage in my lawn in a certain spot that I suspect is deeply compacted. What are the home-lawn options for remedying a deep compaction issue?

A little background on the trouble area:
-We had a pool installed this year and the area that is the problem is where the tracked skid steer would come in, drop its load, spin a rough 180 and return for more of whatever it was they were moving in or out.

-once the pool was finished, I ran a commercial grade hydraulic drive tiller over the area since it was basically concrete but it was REALLY hard... took the better part of a day to break it up to the depth of the tiller.

-with the native soil tilled, we picked the stones from the surface and spread ~2" of compost soil on top and fine graded it before putting down sod.

-the grass was reluctant to take in this area. the soil was always damp and never really dried. this area has had several issues because of the constantly wet nature and ive done a few things to get more air/sun in there but the soil is still just too hard, but deep down.

Any thoughts would be great. the grass isn't doing all that well here, so I don't mind getting into a bit of a reno for it next spring.

Matt


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

I sort of hate to tell you this but it sounds like you created a layer of heavy, high OM soil over top of a low infiltration clay layer. The constantly wet is a symptom. The compost should have been mixed in deep along with possibly some sand and some gypsum if magnesium levels were high.

Without being there to see it, hard to say what to do. What I have done in the past to deal with a similar area: apply about 1/2" or more of mason sand or fairway sand to firm up the high OM top layer. Depending on the rate of growth of the grass when you apply, you may need to apply 1/4" layers until the soil firms up. I've also applied the GCF Air-8 product. I was skeptical but I have to admit it does improve infiltration

It may take a few years (or more) to resolve it.. Once roots start growing into it, you are home free. The roots will "cycle" year to year and as old roots die off and decompose, they leave porosity and OM deep in the clay.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

I would rent a deep tine aerator ( 8 inch depth ) and then cover with sand and manure compost mix. I use Black Kow from lowes and masonry sand.50/50. Brush the mix in and fill the holes all the way up. I do this twice a year. Its easy.


----------



## MMoore (Aug 8, 2018)

Aawickham78 said:


> I would rent a deep tine aerator ( 8 inch depth ) and then cover with sand and manure compost mix. I use Black Kow from lowes and masonry sand.50/50. Brush the mix in and fill the holes all the way up. I do this twice a year. Its easy.


i may have a problem finding one of these. if I can find one, I expect I will go this route.


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

I've got a similar issue: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=5445&p=95806&hilit=hardpan#p95806

I've been applying Air8 and RGS from Greene County Fert this fall, and I'll apply in the spring as well. However, ultimately it appears that I'll be installing French drains to get rid of the excess water. I'm sure over time RGS + Air8 would work. What @Delmarva Keith mentioned is what I was going for:

"It may take a few years (or more) to resolve it.. Once roots start growing into it, you are home free. The roots will "cycle" year to year and as old roots die off and decompose, they leave porosity and OM deep in the clay."

But I got a pretty great price on a French drain system plus downspout re-routing, so I'm basically going to put a bandaid on the problem


----------



## MMoore (Aug 8, 2018)

In my insomnia, I was thinking a solution might be to go hog wild with a gas powered auger with a small bit. the affected area is ~500ft^2 so it would be a decent day of drilling 10, 12 or even 14"" deep, moving on, and then fine grade the mounds from the auger and seed. a deep aerator would be good, but the deepest one I could find locally this morning was a ride-on rotary aerator which would go up to 5" deep.


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

MMoore said:


> In my insomnia, I was thinking a solution might be to go hog wild with a gas powered auger with a small bit. the affected area is ~500ft^2 so it would be a decent day of drilling 10, 12 or even 14"" deep, moving on, and then fine grade the mounds from the auger and seed. a deep aerator would be good, but the deepest one I could find locally this morning was a ride-on rotary aerator which would go up to 5" deep.


I actually thought about doing this as well, but you're going to need a really powerful auger. Then I'd backfill the holes with anything but clay. It's almost like creating mini drainage pits. Not sure how well it would work though...


----------



## MMoore (Aug 8, 2018)

the power would be sufficient if you had access to a smaller diameter auger bit (2" or something small vs the 8-10" that most use)


----------



## Miller_Low_Life (Apr 12, 2017)

Alex1389 said:


> I've got a similar issue: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=5445&p=95806&hilit=hardpan#p95806
> 
> I've been applying Air8 and RGS from Greene County Fert this fall, and I'll apply in the spring as well. However, ultimately it appears that I'll be installing French drains to get rid of the excess water. I'm sure over time RGS + Air8 would work. What @Delmarva Keith mentioned is what I was going for:
> 
> ...


I used these on my normal compacted areas this year and it has worked wonderfully. I use them about once a month until fall it.


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

Miller_Low_Life said:


> Alex1389 said:
> 
> 
> > I've got a similar issue: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=5445&p=95806&hilit=hardpan#p95806
> ...


Was it surface compaction or subsoil compaction though?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

You can also use a pitchfork to dig in and pry upward if it's a small area and the compaction is less than 6 inches deep. Slow going, but works...another tool you can try.


----------



## Miller_Low_Life (Apr 12, 2017)

Alex1389 said:


> Miller_Low_Life said:
> 
> 
> > Alex1389 said:
> ...


Ah. It was surface.


----------



## MMoore (Aug 8, 2018)

just searched youtube for deep aeration.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfJ_bBgA6g8

I wont be able to get one of these guys, but I can probably grab a 3/4" auger bit and do it over a few evenings lol.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

I want one of these:
http://www.mtidistributing.com/mtipreowned/product/toro-hydroject-3000/
It drills down about eight inches and then pumps high pressure water in and there is an attachment where you can add wetting agents.


----------

